# Need Some Help Finding



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 18, 2016)

Need some help finding this Tumbler gear I know it needs to be a 20T but I need the gear and the bolt to hold it.  Ive looked on ebay and several others can you use a change gear for this?  I really dont want to order it from Clausing if I can help it. Let me know
Thanks for the help
Bill


----------



## Mondo (Feb 18, 2016)

Check the Model number of that lathe - name plate on right end or back of bed will have a model number, then we can direct you to the correct parts list in the Downloads section of this forum.

Based on only your posted photograph what I believe what you are looking for are these three parts:
341-063 36T Gear
698-039 Stud
9-190 Nut

Clausing may be cheaper than E-Bay sellers!  As a last resort a suitable gear can be found at bostongear.com.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Mondo (Feb 18, 2016)

Argh!  I could be wrong... looking at parts drawing for a similar but different model I find you could be looking for this handful of parts:

9-101-20A  Gear-20 teeth
L3-71A   Bushing
L3-49 Washer
L3-48A Stud
9-90 Nut

Again:  Get us the model number from the nameplate!

Spiral_Chips
PS:  If this is the case then yes, that is a 20-tooth change gear and bushing!
PPS:  Here ya go! Ebay Item # 371537234826 offered by a very reputable seller.  I have happily purchased a number of parts from this merchant.
SC


----------



## Rob (Feb 18, 2016)

As Spiral_Chips said it is worthwhile to check prices at Clausing when buying items. Half nuts new from Clausing are about half the price as what eBay sellers sell for new and cheaper than used ones off eBay. This is not true of everything but it is worth it to check there prices also. You can also get steel or cast iron change gears from Boston Gear. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...ds=boston+gear+gb&sprefix=Boston+gear,aps,244


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 18, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> Argh!  I could be wrong... looking at parts drawing for a similar but different model I find you could be looking for this handful of parts:
> 
> 9-101-20A  Gear-20 teeth
> L3-71A   Bushing
> ...


This is what I need I have a Atlas QC42 I contacted the seller of the gear and asked if he had all of the rest of the parts for that assembly.  I have a parts breakdown the black and gray book but I cant make out the numbers very good.  Even if I blow it up on my computer.  Thanks again


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 18, 2016)

Ive sent my list to Clausing Ive got a few more parts that this one is missing or wore out.  I'm about 50% done with cleaning up.  I want to get this up and making chips as soon as possible.  I think I'm not going to paint it yet, I will wait until I do a full restore on it.  I'm running out of time and money at this point.  I think when I do a full restore I'm going to get a 54" bed.  But going to be moving to a new shop so I need to get this back together so I dont loose or misplace parts.  Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Mondo (Feb 19, 2016)

I did not find a parts list for the Atlas QC42 in the downloads section.  The closest I could find is
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/atlas-lathe-12-3980-3991-12x24-36-pdf.1459/ 

Note that although the title pages list Atlas model numbers, from page 7 on the header says Craftsman 12" models.  Generally most of those parts will fit your machine; the major differences being the under-cabinet and related drive parts, the headtstock, tailstock and perhaps carriage/cross-slide/toolpost as listed will not fit a 10" lathe.  I have found that by downloading a number of different parts lists and making careful comparisons to the machine before you it is possible to figure out the correct part numbers.

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 2016)

I think that this is the manual for your lathe.

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3454


----------



## Mondo (Feb 19, 2016)

Rob: That does not include the QCGB which Bill's lathe clearly has and is evident in the model number: QC-42 (Quick Change, 42" bed).

Spiral_Chips


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 19, 2016)

Rob said:


> I think that this is the manual for your lathe.
> 
> http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3454


Yes that is the manual for my lathe and I have a complete manual I got from Clausing it is just that with so many reprints and scans the part numbers are very read able.  This manual Spiral_Chips does have a section that has my QC breakdown.  My Lathe is a 10F.  Born in 1958-60 hard to make out the etching on the head bearings.
Thanks for all of the help guys.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 19, 2016)

Spiral_Chips said:


> Rob: That does not include the QCGB which Bill's lathe clearly has and is evident in the model number: QC-42 (Quick Change, 42" bed).
> 
> Spiral_Chips


There is a section in that 10F manual that shows a parts breakdown of my QC.  I have the 1500 Series.
Thanks for the help I have down loaded the 12 in manual and yes most of the parts are interchangeable in the apron and even in the gears.

Bill


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 2016)

Spiral:  the last page of that manual shows the QC option for that lathe. 

Bill:  One other thing, if the parts are no longer available from Clausing you can ask for the drawing from them and they will usually provide it if available.  Most of the newer parts will interchange with the older lathes but a lot won't. In the case of this stud on my 12" craftsman it has a nut on the back and yours looks like it is threaded into the bracket. If that is the only change and Clausing does not have the part or drawing let me know and I will remove mine and get you measurements.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 19, 2016)

The installation manuals and parts lists for the Atlas 1500/1700 and 6800 QCGB's are also in Downloads.  Maybe under Accessories - I get the Downloads organization here versus on Yahoo Files mixed up sometimes, even though I did both of them.


----------



## Bill Rosselot (Feb 19, 2016)

[QUOTi e="Rob, post: 372540, member: 1193"]Spiral:  the last page of that manual shows the QC option for that lathe.

Bill:  One other thing, if the parts are no longer available from Clausing you can ask for the drawing from them and they will usually provide it if available.  Most of the newer parts will interchange with the older lathes but a lot won't. In the case of this stud on my 12" craftsman it has a nut on the back and yours looks like it is threaded into the bracket. If that is the only change and Clausing does not have the part or drawing let me know and I will remove mine and get you measurements.[/QUOTE]
Cool I will let you know thanks alot.


----------

